# Pet microchip scanning



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi all,
Has anyone purchased their own microchip scanner for their pet for use in foreign travel? If so, where did you purchase from?
tony.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I thought about buying one at one point, there are plenty on line if you search Google such as this http://www.findtheneedle.co.uk/products/28856-microchip-scanner-for-animals.asp but what I do now is take the dogs to the Vet or the local Pet Shop just before we go to check all is in place etc and then of course the Vet on the way back checks the chip for me whilst doing the Frontline treatment etc. Prices I have seen have variied but I haven't seen on cheaper than around £80.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks B but the cat has a non iso standard chip and a lot of the modern scanners can't read it. :roll: 
Defra gets the blame again for not specifying that the scanners had to be able to read all chips and disregarding the vets concern at the specification given to manufacturers before production.
tony


----------

